# [SOLVED] Kiepska rozdzielczość po instalacji z minimalnej CD

## MarekMaj

Witam

Dopiero co zainstalowalem Gentoo i z jedna rzecza mam problem.

Podczas bootowania z minimalnej CD instalacyjnej mialem rozdzielczosc 1024x768 i 85Hz. 

Zaraz po zainstalowaniu (zdziwilem sie,ze system zadzialal za pierwszym razem), ale uruchamia sie w 800x600 i 60Hz

Nie mam zadnego X-servera, ani na CD instalacyjnej tez go nie bylo.

Jak mozna zmienic ta rozdzielczosc i czy w ogole da sie ?

PozdrawiamLast edited by MarekMaj on Fri Apr 20, 2007 8:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

tu znajdziesz coś, zainteresuj się vesa, pewnie będziesz musiał przekompilować jądro i dodać wpis do gruba 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

ps. i zmień kodowanie swojego posta na ISO-8859-2

----------

## MarekMaj

Rozumiem, ze jadro mam skompilowac po to, zeby dodac do niego VESA tak ?

Co do kodowania znakow, nie znalazlem tego nigdzie  :Sad: 

----------

## pancurski

dobrze rozumiesz, vesa w kernelu. Co do kodowania to ustawiasz w ustawieniach/opcjach przęgladarki, w firefox: Widok -> Kodowanie znaków ->

----------

## MarekMaj

Ok, zmienione  :Smile: 

Dzieki za info. Poszukam tego VESA jak wrocę z zajęc

----------

## MarekMaj

Pomogło !!  :Smile: 

Nie ma to jak sprawna i sensowna odpowiedź

Dzięki wielkie !!

Pozdrawiam::MarekMaj

----------

## Poe

Drogi Panie Kolego.... Proszę zapoznać się łaskawie z APELEM, a zwlaszcza z punktem o tym co należy zrobić w przypadku rozwiązania problemu...

pozdrawiam

----------

## MarekMaj

Przeczytane  :Smile: 

Wystarczyło dodać obsługę Framebuffera do jądra i w tym samym miejscu ustawić 1024x768@85. System wygląda o wiele lepiej

Jeszcze tylko jedno małe pytanie (nie chce zakładać nowego postu dla tak głupiego pytania):

Podczas instalacji z LIVECD, po prawej widnieje pionowy pasek z napisem Gentoo Linux i na dole z logo Gentoo. Czy jest możliwość zainstalowania tego w systemie po instalacji ? Taki mały bajer, a wyglądał bardzo fajnie.

Pozdrawiam::MarekMaj

----------

## Redhot

Widac, ze nie przeczytales APELu, jest tam napisane ze jedno pytanie/jeden watek.

Btw.http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash

----------

## MarekMaj

Myślałem, że zakładanie tematu dla takiej rzeczy jak pionowy pasek na ekranie będzie zaśmiecaniem forum...

Sorry, wykasujcie najwyżej to co nie potrzebne

Dzięki za link

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> tu znajdziesz coś, zainteresuj się vesa, pewnie będziesz musiał przekompilować jądro i dodać wpis do gruba 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
> 
> ps. i zmień kodowanie swojego posta na ISO-8859-2

 

Odświeżam stary temat gdyz mam pytanie:

Otóż mam wkompilowane w jajko vesafb (kernel 2.6.22-r5) i co??

W grub.conf dodaje 

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

# Partycja, na której znajduje się obraz jądra (lub system operacyjny)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 i w tym miejscu wklepuje cos takiego?? 

```
vga=0x318 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap
```

 a może video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

Prosze o odp  :Smile: 

----------

